# Wet Sounds Bluetooth volume control



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

I just found Wet Sounds makes a Bluetooth volume control. Pretty straight forward as 12v+, 12v-, and 3.5 mm output.

[ https://wetsounds.com/pages/products/WW-VC-BT.html


----------

